# ReelLowDad's Journey to the Cold Side



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a goal to be more of a participant here this year. Figured the best way would be to start a cool season journal of my HGT Turf Blue KBG and RPR front lawn. It has grown all winter. Slowed down some in late January but never stopped growing. This summer is going to be interesting. I think I can keep her alive through summer but will have to battle some fungus issues. Anyway. We will see.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Excited to follow along!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1
Ditto! :thumbup: 
The pink flamingo is a nice touch. 
@wardconnor


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Took the front from around 3/4 to 9/16 and dropped the first round of XGRN. Plan on taking it to 3/8 in the next week then maintain at 1/2 as long as possible.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ericgautier When do we start the LOTM nominations?

I love that the stripes go all the way to the neighbors driveway.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> @ericgautier When do we start the LOTM nominations?
> 
> I love that the stripes go all the way to the neighbors driveway.


 :thumbup: gets my vote!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@g-man I started doing that after you guys here started giving me crap about not just mowing the little strip that is my neighbor's.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

you are killing it Mr Reel Low Dad.. It takes stepping over to the cool side to really know how awesome it is.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Added hanging baskets with petunias to up the flower game this year. I also added some tulips that are now blooming along with a bunch of dahlias that were supposed to go to the backyard.
Growth so far this year has been abundant. I really need to get a TNex application down.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I took the front down to 10mm in both the main KBG section and the Bluemuda area near the driveway. I just need a break from the wind to get some T-Nex down. hopefully today.
Taking it from 15mm to 10mm

Final Results

Bluemuda area


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Man... You're going to need some Thousand Islands dressing for that Salad next door....


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Man... You're going to need some Thousand Islands dressing for that Salad next door....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Dude, you're killing it already. I'm sure you don't mind spraying a PreM barrier on that property line that @Stuofsci02 mentioned either.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Dude, you're killing it already. I'm sure you don't mind spraying a PreM barrier on that property line that @Stuofsci02 mentioned either.


Cannot confirm nor deny that has occurred. Maybe it also had some Depth10 peptide action too.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

First TNex application of the season went down tonight. Wish it was sooner but glad I was able to get it down before the next bout of rain. 
Sprayed out the rye in the back as well. Glad that will be gone soon.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Well time to come clean. Here is my actual turf type.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Celebrated hopefully our last night in the 30's with a nice mow. Current HOC is 15mm. After the mow I applied .25lbs N/M of XGRN and then 1oz/M each of Depth MFT and Depth FFF. I should see a good color boost out of that combo starting tomorrow.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

It has been a while since I updated this. Work getting in the way. I had a bit of summer patch but got that under control and things are on the up and up. Last fertilizer was around May 1 at a rate of .25 lbs/M of XGRN. I did do an app of MFT and FFF at 1oz/M on May 10 and then another app of MFT at 3oz/M and Feature at 2oz/M. Current HOC is 17mm


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Great colour even with 60 days of no fert throwing. Also, nice vette, I have a thing for the C4s


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks great! How's the bluemuda going?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

doverosx said:


> Great colour even with 60 days of no fert throwing. Also, nice vette, I have a thing for the C4s


Thanks. Also the neighbor I think plans to sell it.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Wiley said:


> Looks great! How's the bluemuda going?


It's doing pretty good. The color on the HGT and Yukon work well together. Currently working a bluemuda video.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Sweet! Pumped to see the video. Thank you.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

doverosx said:


> Great colour even with 60 days of no fert throwing. Also, nice vette, I have a thing for the C4s


You have a thing for C4s. Really?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking really go @Reel Low Dad


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Reel Low Dad said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > Great colour even with 60 days of no fert throwing. Also, nice vette, I have a thing for the C4s
> ...


Interesting... is it manual?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Well it's been a while and @Thor865 said this was LOTM material. He is a two time winner and beat Ryan Knorr in a Stripe off. 😀 Here is my bluemuda as of today. Work has been busy and other things so the beds are a disaster and the stupid SOSMaxx annual rye didn't fully die last year. So I have to spray that out.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

So can we just hand RLD the award now or....


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful Bluemuda!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is the current state of the front HGT KBG. The Bermuda that came back last year is now fully awake. I am pretty sure I am going to try and kill off the Bermuda that came back. Going to go with some Pylex and probably tenacity to help hurt the Bermuda a little more. I have some paclo as well that I will use as @Greendoc suggested.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Reel Low Dad Do you have the Pylex yet? I just bought 30 oz of Impact that I'm about to split.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Grass Clippins said:


> @Reel Low Dad Do you have the Pylex yet? I just bought 30 oz of Impact that I'm about to split.


Thanks for the offer. I am getting some from the grassfactor. Looking at the amount of bermuda that has returned has me leaning towards a partial renovation.


----------

